# Who should take over Discovery Channel sponsorship?



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Since it looks like the Discovery Channel team is still very strong and deep, and is contending more races better than ever before, I for one do not want to see the Disco team dissolve, or lose its American sponsorship. Who should take over?

No, even though they have more money than anybody else, a pharmaceutical company cannot be involved! _Duh!_ Yes, insurance companies have piles of cash, too, but ...but I just hate them, OK?:cryin: Microsoft? They are about as lovable as the insurance companies. It might as well be _Halliburton!_  Besides, the boobs from Redmond just ain't hip, being the Wal-Mart of high tech; neither stylish nor particularly ethical. What would their tactics be? to buy out the contracts of all the other sponsors during a race and win by dissolving every other team?

So, who, then? I am curious to hear who would be most welcomed by the readers of this forum. Anybody interested in opining? I have a favorite, and I will start the discussion with my personal Ideal Replacement.

It should be a company with U.S. roots, a cool image, and a desire to augment its exposure in Europe, while attracting American viewers at the same time.

Apple Computer. 

Hip, stylish, globally recognized, cutting edge, and wealthy. :thumbsup: I am not even sure Trek could make a radical enough bike to supply an Apple team! The uniforms would be the best in the peloton! You could listen - or even watch - races live via iTunes and AppleTV in high def! I tell you, it is a natural. But maybe that's just me.

So, who do all of you want to see pick up the team leadership?


----------



## lv2ride (Sep 7, 2006)

*how about....*

team windows or maybe Bill can just sponser it out of his own wallet


----------



## crossboy (Jan 9, 2007)

*Team Trump*

Hey, he sponsored the Tour de Trump didn't he. The guy is down with putting his name on anything he can.

TV
Wrestling
Cologne
Real Estate
Cassinos
Resort/golf Courses
Info Mercials to sell his wealth building products


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I'd like to see Apple do it.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

lv2ride said:


> team windows or maybe Bill can just sponser it out of his own wallet


Microsoft needs all the good press it can get . . . I give you, Team Vista!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Lance himself should pony up some cash and sponsor a Lance Armstrong Foundation cycling team. Hey, if ONCE could help out the blind, what better way to raise cancer awareness than having their most famous cancer survivor become a team owner. He has the name recognition that would attract US corporate co-sponsorship. I just hope this team stays American for the sake of keeping national pride and a springboard for young homegrown talent.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

since today is Easter ( bunny ) why not team Playboy. imaging basso and the rest of team in a " bunny " uniform. for sure alot of people will be tuning to watch the races.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm not sure I like to watch Basso and Hincape in that way...
On the plus side, with more of their derrier showing, any break away will be more sucessful b/c other riders will be less willing to sit behind the playboy rider


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Big Global Companies*

Microsoft- well, until they settle their EU fines through appeal or payment, probably not. Can you imagine the authorities seizing the bikes just before say the start? I do like the Team Vista sound though but brand awareness and market penetration is maxed out. Would they do it for the goodwill effect? Ballmer's a bit too hard core and smart to say yes.

Apple- Their target segment's a bit narrow for the European cycling crowd versus internet interest boards but definitely the coolest to have. However, they've got excellent brand awareness in Europe and the World so why bother?

Sponsor product/service needs to have mass appeal and for an American/Global Brand which is US Based. Further, someone who needs to establish brand/product awareness and/or growth.

Walmart- Well they've bombed in Europe due to their Bentonville approach to all geographies. I was in Europe for 6 years, they went no-where. It's even funnier here now in China. Forgetting that, they've got the cash and motive but probably too cheap to go this route.

Citigroup- They sponsored F1 in the past and financial services are a global product. They have decent market awareness in Europe and at this time, growth opportunities are probably not there so probably not but I'd put them on the short list.

General Electric- Probably still PO'd at Prodi for killing the Honeywell acquistion but growth oriented, decent penetration in industrial and financial services in Europe and looking to grow organically, if you believe their annual report. Probably too process oriented to make the call on sponsorship but should be there.

AIG- Insurance giant whose name brand awareness outside of the industry is less than zero. Maybe but are they global enough to care and is the board in any shape to make a decision? You think cycling's got image problems, AIG's not much better.

Pfizer- US HQ and the people who brought you ******. The possiblities are endless...unfortunately, not likely to happen but I'm seeing the jersey bib combo in my head already.

I could go on all day but my pick would be General Electric. They've got Eco-Imagination, products and services for industrial and consumer Outside of the US including Europe, their brand penetration is not great. Organic growth is their strategy and it's all about branding. I can here is now, "The General is coming" as say Basso (gotta be clean Ivan if you're going to pass their integrity policy and SOX requirements) takes the lead.

With our luck, it will be out of scope, say Cabela, or worse yet, PE like Blackstone, TPG, Carlyle, KKR, etc. Ha ha, that would be funny though. Don't like the results, not worry, "let's make them an offer."


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

how about Circuit city or target's?? but it would be a bad idea to have a big " target " on your chest/back jersey.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Iv2ride says


> team windows or maybe Bill can just sponser it out of his own wallet


Great: Team Dweeb. And boneman is right, Microsoft would have to shell out to the EU, and they don't like to do that.
Steve Jobs can pay the tab, too, and though he is a jerk, he is a cool jerk.

Hey, crossboy, don't forget the Miss USA Rehab Initiative!

FondriestFan, how come Fondy riders are so smart? --not to mention good-looking.

Pablo opines


> Microsoft needs all the good press it can get . . . I give you, Team Vista!


You know, it _does_ have a nice ring to it. ...but I worry that the bikes would constantly crash, and the components wouldn't fit quite right, and somebody would hack into the team radio, and ...there's just too much that could go wrong.
Plus, anybody who wants to soften the imperialistic image of America in the eyes of the rest of the human race should never support the MS Empire -- or Wal-Mart.

Retro Grouch has a good idea. I doubt Lance would be able to pay the bills, but he could raise the money. Smacks a bit of self-aggrandizement, though. I would cheer for them.

Hmmm, z ken: pink, strapless unis with a puffy white tail. Makes you think, doesn't it? CoLiKe20 is right about Big George, but something tells me there would be _some_ riders who would make that extra effort to stay close. Might need to haul Yosemite Sam out of retirement.









Thank you, boneman, for giving us the grown-up's perspective on the whole thing!  Sounds like you need a vacation. But it's an excellent analysis. GE is sorta boring, but a decent choice -- and I like the sound of Phil Ligget announcing _"Here comes the General!"_ ...except for the militaristic edge, which we do not need, these days.

But I think the difference between brand awareness for Apple and product sales might be something out of the usual business practice, like their TV ads, which don't seem to translate across the pond. Euro computer users seem less aware of the Mac than we are. Sports allegiances sure couldn't hurt, and might bring more Italian Basso fans into the new Apple Store in Rome.

And how appropriate it is that boneman is the one to suggest the makers of ******. 
They are certainly not shy about marketing. And they could certainly guarantee sufficient stiffness in the bottom bracket.

Peace.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

As the oil companies have all the money, how about Team Exxon.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

With AT&T coming through for $500,000 to be title sponser of the TdG this year, maybe it's a prelude of things to come? I don't think it would be outside the realm of possibilities. Although I'm not sure how they would benefit from exposure in Europe, but neither did the USPS. Honestly though, I don't guess it matters where the team races, when it's televised it gets back to a US audience.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Look to their current sponsor's for the first co's that get approached. 24 Hour Fitness, Bissell, and AMD all have prominent real estate on the kits, so one of them is a logical choice. 

I would put AMD first, although I don't know what their market penetration in Europe is. Their ads talk about how all the equipment is designed with AMD equipment. It's a good fit for them if they want to step up. 

Bissell is a vacuum manufacturer and there could be some interesting/groaner commentary like "Team Bissell is sucking up the competition in the team time trial." 

24 Hour Fitness is boring, but A+ to them for their support. There is a good tie in with their clubs. They could market some sort of spin class designed by their cycling team.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Cisco, UPS, FedEx, an airline, an auto manufacturer... maybe Jelly Belly will ante up?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

McDonald's

I would not want to see them as a sponsor, because I am not a big fan of their products. But, there are McDonald's throughout the world -- so the marketing effort would not be wasted as it would be with a sponsor, such as USPS, that has only a minimal presence abroad. Also, the various marketing angles are endless -- giving the riders Big Macs and fries in the feed zone, putting plastic peleton people in Happy Meals, having the bike kit modeled after Ronald McDonald's costume, etc.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

innergel said:


> I would put AMD first, although I don't know what their market penetration in Europe is. Their ads talk about how all the equipment is designed with AMD equipment. It's a good fit for them if they want to step up.


AMD stock has been getting hammered as of late - they surged to a leading market position only to fall back behind Intel, who can compete with vastly more resources - so I think they are out.

Wasn't the Fassa Bortolo team supposed to switch to Sony, but it turned out to be some kind of scam? Why not Sony? Or Samsung, or Lenovo, or any of the big electronics giants with a worldwide market? I don't care if they aren't based out of USA - If they're in Taiwan or Japan - that just makes them closer to all the bicycle factories....


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> As the oil companies have all the money, how about Team Exxon.


Irony's never a bad thing. How about Team Honda.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Retro Grouch said:


> Lance himself should pony up some cash and sponsor a Lance Armstrong Foundation cycling team. Hey, if ONCE could help out the blind, what better way to raise cancer awareness than having their most famous cancer survivor become a team owner. He has the name recognition that would attract US corporate co-sponsorship. I just hope this team stays American for the sake of keeping national pride and a springboard for young homegrown talent.



Umm, 

RG, you are aware that LAnce Armstrong is in fact a co-owner of Tailwind Sports which in turn owns the Discovery Channel team??


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I always thought it strange that *Nike* didn't go full sponsor with the team. They're a company that's used to writing big checks for endorsement deals, so it seems that cycling team would be a bargain.

They even have their own cycling division, though the word is that they're downscaling now.

GE would be a good one. Big, diverse American company. Did you know they're the only company left from the original Dow Jones average? (By only company left, I mean that's still part of Dow Jones index.)

I couldn't bear Apple though. Seems like a lot of the folks on that band wagon are just way too trendy for me. It would make sense and all, but it would bother me a great deal


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

McD's already is co-sponsor on some smaller Euro teams so it's conceivable they could make a step up. Too bad Jan isn't still riding because he would be a great fit for a McD team.

I think Amgen, 53x12 (ferrari's coaching site), and some big law firm would be the ideal match for the soon to be formerly known as Disco team.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Some interesting ideas here. 

Another to consider would be Procter & Gamble. They could do the rotating brand sponsor thing ala Davitamon/Predictor. If a sponsorship would benefit any of their brands, they would know.

Also, Bristol Meyers. LA has a close connection to them. Maybe he would give them a "your drugs helped save my life" discount.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Someone...*

Someone will pick up the sponsorship, and it doesn't have to be an American company. Because the team is American owned, and based in the US, it will always been an American team (unless they sell it to someone else from another country), so no worries about it NOT being an American team in the future. It will be. Prime example of this would be CSC. CSC, large American company, that sponsors a Danish team. Why is it Danish? Becaue that where Riis is from, and he owns the team.

Disco is too successful a team for someone to not pick up the sponsorship, I'm certain even that Johan B most likely has a sponsor lined up already, and they just have to wait to announce.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

crumjack said:


> .
> 
> Another to consider would be Procter & Gamble. .


The former "Stars and Moon" trademark would have looked great on a cycling jersey -- the current P&G trademark just does not do it for me. But, I seriously doubt that P&G would revive the old trademark.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

how bout Disney??

Comcast

Coca Cola


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*You're Right*



MarkS said:


> The former "Stars and Moon" trademark would have looked great on a cycling jersey.


It kind of looks cool and sort of creepy at the same time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

*Blah, blah, blah...*

...Ain't seen nothing to match Apple, yet.

Procter & Gamble? What, Bobke announcing "Charmin wipes out the competition"?  Their petfood kills beloved Fido.  No go, though a true American icon.

Yes, Chili and Pablo, it _does_ have to be an American company. CSC is indeed an American company, and yet the team is known as a Danish team. Surely, Bjarne Riis doesn't have that much money! Why is it known as a Danish team? Secondary and tertiary sponsors?

Does AT&T or Cingular have any telephony presence in Europe? If so, more power to Apple, if the iPhone is Euro-compatible.

I like AMD for the job, all right; I just don't think they have the scratch.

asciibaron had me with Cisco, UPS, FedEX, ...how about Chevy? Or at least Opel....but, alas, our car guys are all broke ...and Jelly Belly? Since Mr. Regan passed away, bless ...er, at least parts of him, they aren't exactly a major industrial power.

Nike might work, if they are interested enough in cycling.

Einstruzende, why does Apple bother you? Black flies will soon be bothering us, but Apple, bothersome? Trendy? Band wagon, of all complaints? Yeah, that minor trend of _the entire personal computer industry_ that Apple pretty much created thirty years ago and continues to advance, single-handed, to this day! Trends like that are also known by another name: progress. 

I say this in full realization of the costs of progress, as well as its benefits. But if one is looking for an exemplar of modernity, advanced thinking, and leadership, Apple is _the_ icon of the last thirty years.

Black jerseys with a bold, white apple insignia ...just can't beat it.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

apple would be the coolest....

I heard the name STAPLES thru the grapevine recently.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Italophile said:


> ...
> Einstruzende, why does Apple bother you? Black flies will soon be bothering us, but Apple, bothersome? Trendy? Band wagon, of all complaints? Yeah, that minor trend of _the entire personal computer industry_ that Apple pretty much created thirty years ago and continues to advance, single-handed, to this day! Trends like that are also known by another name: progress. ...


On the surface I like the idea. They have style, and I actually like their products.

However, what I don't like is the idea of a bunch of Apple Geeks (Maclots) sitting at Starbucks talking about the Apple Cycling Team. There's something about computer geeks that bother me (especially the ones in niche markets like Apple, Linux, OSS). Zealots might be the word I'm looking for.

Plus, there would be a conflict of interest with Apple + AMD, since Apple is now using Intel chips. I suspect that Apple would have to want it, and AMD would have to be willing to go.

Funny thing about me hatin' on computer geeks is that I'm a programmer by trade. I just don't associate well with others of my own kind


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Italophile said:


> Yes, Chili and Pablo, it _does_ have to be an American company. CSC is indeed an American company, and yet the team is known as a Danish team. Surely, Bjarne Riis doesn't have that much money! Why is it known as a Danish team? Secondary and tertiary sponsors?


It's hard for me to seriously entertain the notion that most of these corporations we're talking about are truly American or belong to some other nation. It also seems like the character of a team is more the result of riders and directors than wherer the corporate sponsor is domiciled. Disco is less an "American" team every year as more Belgians and Russians join the ranks. The only reason Disco is still considered an American team at all is that it has George, Levi, and Armstrong's legacy.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Just read in Pro Cycling I believe that Richard Branson was quoted saying he was getting into cycling. He made a joke to the affect that he liked the name "Virgin Discovery". Obviously that wouldn't be the name but perhaps just team "VIRGIN". He's got the money no doubt.


----------



## Slowdude (Sep 27, 2005)

My vote = Team Starbucks. Worldwide name and good fit to the cycling culture.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Sub said:


> Just read in Pro Cycling I believe that Richard Branson was quoted saying he was getting into cycling. He made a joke to the affect that he liked the name "Virgin Discovery". Obviously that wouldn't be the name but perhaps just team "VIRGIN". He's got the money no doubt.


That story is actually from cyclingnews.com's April Fools edition. But I still think it's a good idea.

Nike has already announced they are dropping their cycling line so I don't think they are at all a candidate.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> That story is actually from cyclingnews.com's April Fools edition. But I still think it's a good idea.
> 
> Nike has already announced they are dropping their cycling line so I don't think they are at all a candidate.



hmm.. well i knew I read it somewhere. I guess they got me on that one.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> Nike has already announced they are dropping their cycling line so I don't think they are at all a candidate.


That's a shame . . . for me. I like their shoes.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Nike is not dropping the cycling line, they are just going it alone without the help of Trek. Nike wants to focus on the high end market, and Trek wants a full product range. Nike said no, and we don't need you anymore. We can distribute ourselves, thank you very much.
Although the Virgin thing was an April Folls joke, I think that they would be a good sponsor. Branson is big on the save-the-environment thing, and cycling fits into that. Plus he has all sorts of stupid amounts of money.


----------



## rssljhnsn (Jul 5, 2003)

For pure fun, how about DEI (the NASCAR empire)? Cycling, Stock car racing... it is all the same really. Drafting, teamwork, quest for bigger engines and lighter weight, aerodynamics, "it ain't cheating if ya' ain't caught" mentality, super speedy pit stops (you know some ya-hoo is dreaming of a quick release for their Goodyears), hot wives/podium girls, colorful outfits, mullets,... 

Realistic potentials - 
Apple - pretty good/cool choice. but, iBike? ugh

Starbucks - music, books, coffee, dominating the world one street corner at a time
... cycling? possible

Trump? kinda crazy, yet might just be the most sane of all possibilities

My bet? Some big Wall Street conglomerate with a new/young executive who has a passion for cycling, a good sales pitch, and a semi-comatose board of directors gathered at a friday meeting where too many cookies were eaten. A 3 year run, a TdF victory, 2 positive dope tests, the whole venture then suddenly implodes, and said exec removed in some swept under the rug scandal.


----------



## brock (Sep 8, 2005)

Proctor and Gamble already sponsored a team, sort of - remember Crest?


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

*Lots of great ideas!*

Einstruzende, do many hardcore computer geeks follow cycling? Seems awfully physical. :ihih: How interesting that you don't hang with your kind; what does that tell you? :Yawn: Time for a career change, Man. Like any geeks (including bicycle geeks), the Apple variety can certainly be annoying; but on the whole, Mac users are just nice people who are slightly more productive than the rest of you.  Right on about AMD, but in their current state, I think they may go anyway, although it may be worthwhile to push this publicity for a year or two, taking over the team. Too temporary, I fear.

Maybe Intel? 

Branson would be highly cool. ...tough to field a virgin team, though. :nono:

Starbucks strikes me as sorta _yesterday_, and sorta pushy; like France and Italy need Starbucks?  They could devise criterium courses with one of their cafés located on every corner. Talk about doubling up on your marketing dollars!

Really, rssljhnsn, how many NASCAR fans follow cycling, and how many cycling fans follow NASCAR? I'm no expert, but I get the feeling those are two very distinct groups.

If The Donald buys the rights, will the riders be able to ditch their helmets and get the breathable, lightweight Trump Coif instead? I bet he could get Snell approval on that thing.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

The news in the PDX area is that the Trek deal is just a prelude to the whole cycling section getting the boot. As far as apparel sales go LA ain't MJ.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Italophile said:


> Einstruzende, do many hardcore computer geeks follow cycling? Seems awfully physical. :ihih: How interesting that you don't hang with your kind; what does that tell you? :Yawn: Time for a career change, Man. ...


I have several programmer friends who are into cycling, and my club has several other "geeks" in it.

As for a career change, perhaps. It pays too well and the hours and benefits are too good to just up and leave though. Five weeks vacation plus I can work at home anytime I want and I set my own hours. Doesn't get much better than that


----------



## rssljhnsn (Jul 5, 2003)

Italophile said:


> Really, rssljhnsn, how many NASCAR fans follow cycling, and how many cycling fans follow NASCAR? I'm no expert, but I get the feeling those are two very distinct groups. QUOTE]
> 
> Though, originally meant to be a bit of a joke, the more I think about it this idea may not be all that crazy. How many car racing fans also follow cycling in Europe? I imagine there are many. Racing is racing. So, it might not be a far stretch for a NASCAR (or other car racing) organization to sponsor a cycling team. Both sides would surely gain more interest and viewers. I will even go on a limb and say enough to justify such a venture. Isn't that the purpose of sponsorship and advertising? Besides, it might be kind of cool to see the Devil hanging out at the finish line of the Daytona 500. How about a whole pit crew changing flats so that the rider never even has to dismount?
> Might be kind of fun.


----------



## hacker (Apr 2, 2007)

I think it'd be a great advertising oportunity for Ultimate Fighting Championship....

a chance for UFC to get it's face into European TV...

plus, the jersey design would probably be one of the most unique since mapei  

of course, they'd need a pretty durned good sprinter on the team


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

How about roadbikereview.com as a sponsor


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

team BMW?? aka try to " Beat My Wheels ". hmm


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

I would expect the announcement to be right before the TDG more likely the TDF to get the most publicity. Virgin American, Virgin Atlantic, American Century, CitiGroup9they are buying banks all over the world like crazy).


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Krispy Kreme


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Tommy D's coffee line would suffer or skyrocket if Starbucks got into this game.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Trojan - "Team Magnum"


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

Which financial services company airs those cycling commercials? You know, the one where a team eventually catches up with and smokes the solo rider who pulled ahead? Is it AIG? American Century? Seems that someone there appreciates cycling (or at least someone in the advertising biz).


----------



## kayakguy (Feb 2, 2006)

I like Apple, but "Team Marlboro" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Ha ha ha....*

AIG, that's a good one! I'll tell my friend who works for them, he'll LHAO! That would be a great marketing scheme for them, they're a huge international co., but I can't see it ever happening...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'd like to see Team Haliburton. They'd win ever race where they were the only team entered.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I'd like to see Team Haliburton. They'd win ever race where they were the only team entered.


Just have the Veep make one phone call, and it's done. After all, he woon't be VP for much longer :ciappa: and the "war" just _can't_ last forever ...can it?:yikes: 



kayakguy said:


> I like Apple, but "Team Marlboro" has a nice ring to it.


Can't do it: illegal to have tobacco sponsors in the EU. Good thing, that.



z ken said:


> team BMW?? aka try to " Beat My Wheels ". hmm


Not bad. Heck, they make the Z4 and X5 in South Carolina! Spending an awful lot in the America's Cup race already, though. And _way_ more in Formula 1.

No, it still should be Apple, especially with talks happening with Vodaphone for European marketing of the iPhone. I assume AppleTV can work with PAL, too. Plenty of new opps for marketing across the pond, and now is the time to get the logo, name, and ads on every TV in western Europe for 2008. 

Macintosh EU computer sales need the associated boost: in the US, Apple is #5 overall, even stronger in laptops; but in the EU, Macs are selling at less than half of that market share overall, and less than a third as much in laptops. High-end users and the education market are very solid Apple territories in the EU, but an improvement in sales of more common computers would help Apple reach some kind of legitimacy tipping point over there that would more than pay for the investment in the cycling team.

That's what's in it for Apple. What's in it for us and the team? Cool factor, and that is something worthwhile.

Anybody have Jobs' number?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

How about Coca Cola? They used to be the water bottle sponsor for the tour. Pepsi for that matter would work too. Coke has more international pull though. Nothing says the Americans are coming like coke. They had a coke bottling facility on the shores of France shortly after D-Day to keep the troops happy.

Another great choice would be Sony. Though not American, it has enough American feel that people would let it slide.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Italophile said:


> Can't do it: illegal to have tobacco sponsors in the EU. Good thing, that.


Then why do CSC's clothes all say marlboro on them???


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> Then why do CSC's clothes all say marlboro on them???


They don't.
See here
Maybe in previous years. Now it's CSC, Cervélo, Skoda, Man, Nobili, and the Descente logo.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

FedEx or UPS would be perfect. The team needs a sponsor that would benefit from advertising world wide. Both of those companies have big footprints in Europe and both have huge advertising budgets. Too bad UPS didn't ante up when the Tour de Georgia needed a sponsor. All these huge companies in Atlanta, where are they when the state needs them?


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

terzo rene said:


> Then why do CSC's clothes all say marlboro on them???


This is a clothing line in Europe that is called Marlboro Classics. It is owned by the Valentino group


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

bigpinkt said:


> This is a clothing line in Europe that is called Marlboro Classics. It is owned by the Valentino group


Valentino Fashion Group markets this line, but it is owned by Philip Morris (Marlboro). And even this line of clothing is on the outs, at least in France. 

No tabacky sponsors in the EU. :thumbsup:

...What, that? That's a sausage in my mouth. A well-aged Figatellu, if you must pry.


----------



## mtn_goat (Jul 26, 2006)

This would bring UPS tons more publicity in Europe, where they need it, since they are not #1 in Europe, where DHL is. 

UPS should drop the sponser of #44 NASCAR with Dale Jarrett, since he can't even get into the top 10 anymore. At least they would have a potential winning team that they are paying mega $$ for, instead of a guy waiting to retire and too scared to step on the gas pedal!!

UPS is on their 100th year this year, so it is an old US company.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

I like the UPS idea a lot, but worry about the uniforms: brown? 

Well, it _would_ be easy to identify them in the peloton.:cornut: 

...What in the world is a cornut?


----------



## SC_clydesdale (Oct 6, 2005)

*New Disco sponsor?*

How 'bout Hooters??

Course the current boys in blue wearing orange shorts and white tops would be all sorts of wrong.....

Checking out the pit crew/umbrella crew could be cool however........


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe it's time for Trek to give something back to the team which has made them the booming company that you see today. I mean, they've made millions off of the USPS/Disco squads success and should offer to help. Living in Europe, Trek is both respected and in demand here. The top two riders in my squad both ride Madone 6.9 SSL's. You would think by being Italian they would have opted to buy a Colnago, De Rosa, etc. Yet they seem to think Trek offers a very high quality product. I think Trek could benefit way more in Europe by being the next major sponsor. A bike is sold every single day on this planet whether it's for a child, somebody looking to get fit, to commute with or what have you. I think by taking on the role of primary sponsor their name would be on the forefront of more people's minds when deciding what bike to buy. Team Trek doesn't sound that bad. Bianchi has been the major sponsor for a pro squad on more than one occasion. Olmo, Bartoli, Gimondi, Coppi and even Ullrich all have been part of Team Bianchi...


----------



## stainofmind (Jul 28, 2006)

Under Armor?
Gatorade (PepsiCo)?
Versus (Comcast)?


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

Versus doesn't have the money and wouldn't want to do it. Gatorade which isn't owned by Pepsi is not a good cycling drink, so the team wouldn't use it for a sponsor. Under Armor has tons of market share to gain in its actual industry. All would be bad choices.


----------



## stainofmind (Jul 28, 2006)

coinstar2k said:


> Gatorade which isn't owned by Pepsi is not a good cycling drink, so the team wouldn't use it for a sponsor.


Pepsi acquired Gatorade in 2000 when it purchased its owner, Quaker Oats.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

stainofmind said:


> Pepsi acquired Gatorade in 2000 when it purchased its owner, Quaker Oats.


That would explain why I haven't been able to find All Sport (Pepsi's former sports drink) in the last several years. Too bad b/c I liked that stuff better than Gatorade.


----------



## stainofmind (Jul 28, 2006)

Run1stBike2nd said:


> That would explain why I haven't been able to find All Sport (Pepsi's former sports drink) in the last several years. Too bad b/c I liked that stuff better than Gatorade.


All Sport (http://www.drinkallsport.com/) was sold to Monarch Beverage Company, which is still around, but has limited distribution channels.


----------



## SteadyHand (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know if anyone may have said this: 

Drug companies love to advertise. I suggest that the makers of ******, Cialis, or Enzyte (I love the commercials for this product) sponsor the Disco team. The metaphors would be endless. 

"_George, Levi and the rest of the team last all night. Now you can too......blah,blah blah!_

They stand to lose another big sponsor as well. AMD is in a fight to stay alive. The just announced that they did not hit projected goal and lost a lot of money last quarter. I suspect that its a matter of time until they pull out of sponsorship. I understand that they are paying out 16 million to the Disco team. 

I heard this on the TWIT (This week in Tech) podcast. Someone posted Apple as a possible sponsor. That would be really cool as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

This is a great thread and a topic I've been wondering about since Disco decided to pull the plug. I've always wondered why some of the big Fortune 500 companies don't sponsor cycling teams. It would have to be a company with a huge advertising budget. A team like Disco takes between 10 - 20 million per year to sponsor. But then again Super Bowl ads are about 5 mill per. I've heard Apple, Microsoft, Nike, and Pepsi who were ones that I would think could pay for this out of petty cash but here's a few more with seemingly unlimited advertising and marketing budgets.

Visa
Mastercard
CNN
DirecTV
Google
eBay

and my personal favorite - Victoria Secret. Nothing like upstaging the Podium Girls!


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

I like Google- that might just work...


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

> Black jerseys with a bold, white apple insignia ...just can't beat it.


OUCH!

may look good, but as with other "look good" designs Apple has done... sometimes the functionality just isn't there and they'll have to revamp that one.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

What everyone should be looking for are large American companies, in good to great financial standing, that want to expand or increase their market presence in Europe, where most of the races are. It will also take someone high up in the company who can champion this cause and sell it to the Board and investors. Otherwise, it just looks like a giant drain on the cash reserves and an easy target for when times get bad. And make no mistake, big companies don't spend $20 million without expecting a big return. At Disco, the team went bye-bye when a new CEO took over who didn't have the passion for cycling. The cross pollination from cycling into their other networks didn't take off like they thought, esp. when Lance retired. So they dumped the whole team. USPS sponsored because they wanted to expand their delivery services into Europe, which apparently didn't work too well either. 

Companies like Visa, MC, Coke, Pepsi, McDonalds, Google and eBay already have huge name recognition worldwide so their exposure is pretty much maxed out. Adding a cycling team is not going to help their bottom line or exposure, esp. in Europe. DirecTV is an interesing suggestion as they might want to penetrate the Euro market where Sky is a big player. But DirecTV may not have the ready cash to dump 15-20 million a year it takes to be a title sponsor. 

My guess is that the new sponsor will come out of left field. Someone no one was expecting, but has a tenuous connection to the current team and sponsors. Maybe a big investment firm/bank like Citibank or Merrill Lynch or some giant retailer who's expanding fast and wants into Europe like CVS Pharmacies. 

There's another 2 cents from me after thinking about this some more.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

Can someone mock up a nice Apple jersey. Like mock it up enough for us to have one made....


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Italophile said:


> They don't.
> See here
> Maybe in previous years. Now it's CSC, Cervélo, Skoda, Man, Nobili, and the Descente logo.


Their leisure wear polo shirts have Marlboro over the left nipple zone in pictures of Riis in Bicisport.

In light of this weeks doping news I would venture to say nobody will pick up sponsorship and the team will fold. Once Basso fails his DNA comparison it's going to be an even harder sell. If they also require every Puerto suspect to submit, or better yet all riders to submit samples as I think they should, there will be total carnage and Disco will get more than their share due to their hiring choices.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> Their leisure wear polo shirts have Marlboro over the left nipple zone in pictures of Riis in Bicisport.


I had no idea Riis had watchworthy nipples NTTAWWT


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

iherald said:


> Can someone mock up a nice Apple jersey. Like mock it up enough for us to have one made....


Not recommending any violations of registered trademarks; purely for fun...

_Shazam!!_


----------



## Damon64 (Sep 24, 2005)

Bank of America. A former sponsor from '99. The colors would be red, white & blue and harken back to the Postal team.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

*How cool would this be?*



Damon64 said:


> Bank of America. A former sponsor from '99. The colors would be red, white & blue and harken back to the Postal team.


Motorola or even 7 Eleven. Can't change the kit though. 

We can file this under "ideas that will never happen".


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

lv2ride said:


> team windows or maybe Bill can just sponser it out of his own wallet


if cash comes from the Microsoft side don't count on Bill. The gates foundation is huge but this isn't close to their focus.

Look to Paul Allen if you want some redmond action. The guy owns the Seahawks, Trailblazers and was a big donor for the hendrix experience music project. He is also a WSU grad. Think he majored in booze and tail.

Paul = Party
Bill = Boring


----------



## mcnuke (Jul 5, 2005)

*Team StarBucks*

Good coffee - Good riders.


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

I think FedEx would probably be a good fit.

They're sponsor of large sporting events and they're already involved in the MS150, plus the marketing department could have fun with it. Have the team riding with packages through the peloton, doing a break away, and dropping them off at some business, and then winning the race.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

How bout Home depot.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

Dont know if anyone mentioned it, but how about MC Donalds, or Budweiser or Jack Daniels or something.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Haven't your read cyclingnews today...*

McDonalds is going to sign Basso! 
Amore & Vita McDonald's considers Basso
The Italian Continental team Amore e Vita McDonald's expressed interest in 2006 Giro winner Ivan Basso, now under investigation for his alleged involvement with Operación Puerto. Should Basso resolve his current legal troubles and position before CONI, he may find a place back in the peloton with a new team.

Polish Amore & Vita-McDonald team leader Ivano Fanini said to tuttobiciweb, "If Basso clarifies his situation with government lawyers and co-operates with CONI, we could imagine engaging him."

Signing someone like Basso would require the European continental team to have a much larger budget, but this is not a show-stopper as Fanini has already created the necessary financial framework. 

"Naturally having Basso would blow up our budget," said Fanini. "That should, however, be no problem. I can count on financial support from main sponsor McDonald's."

Former Discovery racer Basso testified in front of Italian Olympic Committee (CONI) anti-doping prosecutors Wednesday, and after two hours, the hearing was "adjourned" for the time being. The Italian cyclist from Varese appeared in Rome to answer to questions of alleged involvement with Doctor Eufemiano Fuentes. The recently re-opened case was originally opened last year and shelved two months later, in October.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

Jack Daniels would be a perfect sponsor for Floyd Landis.


----------



## OverTheHill (Jul 22, 2004)

*FedEx Express*

They get my vote:thumbsup: . Then again I work for them. Employees are always hearing of the importance of International acct's and that market is extremely competetive. I think the exposure could only help revenues. Plus, I would love to see my company's colors/logo in the peloton. Certainly more so than doodoo brown(UPS) or pee yellow(DHL)


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

I totally agree with the FedEx comments. It seems like they may have a fit. I also thought of the auto manufacturers, but Ford and GM are out, as they are struggling enough, and have some market share in Europe already. But, if they were to give up on the US market and concentrate on the international, then it would make sense......

I thought of UBS, the large wirehouse. They are a direct competitor with Merrill and others here in the US. But they are based in Switzerland, and probably have branches all over central and northern europe as it is. I don't know. 

Finally, I do expect that Postal/Disco might actually start changing title sponsors every year or two now. Perhaps the doping scandals of the past few years may have caught up. If a European firm takes it, then all bets are off.


----------



## jimmyhat1978 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Marriot*

What about Marriot? They are already aligned with USA cycling via Hampton and would stand to promote their interational Brands overseas and the local hotels that many of us stay at for regional races? BTW they have a pretty decent advertizing budget and it seems to be a good fit with the recent health and no smoking campagne.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

I wouldnt want a Microsoft sponsored team...

...they'd just crash all the time


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

*Hilton Hotel's??*

Imagine a picture of Paris on a jersey sleeve and the marquee "That's HOT!"


----------



## Trux (Dec 19, 2001)

*Team Walmart?*

How about Team Walmart with the yellow "smiley face" on their TT disc wheels?


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

Trux said:


> How about Team Walmart with the yellow "smiley face" on their TT disc wheels?


No health coverage...


----------

